# Americans silence Canada on home ice



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> VANCOUVER (AP) -- The Americans didn't believe in miracles. They just believed.
> 
> And they pulled off the biggest Olympic hockey upset since the Miracle on Ice, stunning Canada 5-3 on Sunday to advance to the quarterfinals of an already mixed-up tournament.
> 
> ...


Source

This is awesome! I would have never expected them to pull off a win over Canada. Hopefully they can keep up this good play. Miller was unbelievable with some of the saves that he was making!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice! I forgot the olympics were happening, and I can only imagine how upset everyone living around me must be.


CONGRATS UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

honestly, hard fought game and you guys deserve credit but it wasnt an elimination game and Canada clearly outplayed the USA but made some crucial defensive errors.

It is as simple as starting Luongo and giving the young defenseman more icetime while lessing Pronger and Niedermeyer.

Canada should win a rematch but every team is tough especially when the goalie is as hot as Miller was.

Canada now plays Germany next and honestly, they need the tune up game. Start a diff goalie and change the ice time and plz put Iggy back with Nash and Crosby.

The bad news is, when Canada beats Germany the match i wanted for the final will be next....


Canada vs Russia

every other team should be pleased.

keep getting outshot 2 to 1 and expecting the greatest goalie of all time to gift a couple goals. i dont think its honestly that great a win.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys deserved that one good game.

We better not lose the Juniors and the Olympics to the States!!

This is Canada dammit! All we do is play Hockey what next you guys are gonna make better beer then us?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> You guys deserved that one good game.
> 
> We better not lose the Juniors and the Olympics to the States!!
> 
> This is Canada dammit! All we do is play Hockey *what next you guys are gonna make better beer then us?*




uhm.... yeah.... about that...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> You guys deserved that one good game.
> 
> We better not lose the Juniors and the Olympics to the States!!
> 
> This is Canada dammit! All we do is play Hockey what next you guys are gonna make better beer then us?


Even if they do know how to make it they will never drink it as good. :thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

bump

told ya, be careful what you beat your chests about.... revenge is coming. Remember in Salt Lake when we beat you and ripped your hearts out in the gold medal game???

Canada via flying kneebar

btw, Canada wins this it will be the MOST GOLDS EVER for a single winter games. Not bad considering they are the only hosts not to win a gold and did that 2x


----------

